# Seeking information about Pinecrest Townhomes in Pigeon Foege Tennessee



## mike johnson (Dec 18, 2005)

Dear Tug Members;

We have traded through RCI for week 24 at Pinecrest Townhomes in Pigeon Forge, Tn. This is our first experience with trading. We own 2 timeshare weeks 23 and 26 , wk 23 is ocean front in Mtrtle Beach, SC and wk 26 is in the mountains of NC.We did alot of research and got advice from TUG members before purchasing on the secondary market. We selected resorts we plan to visit yearly, however my wife and I teach ,and recent changes to our school's calendar and bad weather ( which legthens the school year) ,means we have to trade our beach week. If anyone can share information about Pinecrest, information about things to do in the Gatlinburg area, info about discount tickets to Dollywood,and perhaps most importantly info about the in and out of trading. We would be most grateful.

                           THANKS MIKE AND REGINA


----------



## EAM (Dec 18, 2005)

We've visited Dollywood twice and really enjoyed it.  During the summer, the water parks are packed.  We did not enjoy that as much.  The Great Smoky Mountains National Park is great, but you don't really see much until you get away from the roads and onto a trail, IMHO.  We also like the Aquarium of the Smokies in Gatlinburg.  There are a number of shows in the area.  

I'd recommend getting a guidebook to the area  (I liked the Unofficial Guide for the area).  There is a LOT to do and see in the area.    Get a good, detailed map of the area, too.  

Have you read the TUG advice section on exchanging?  Do you have any specific questions about exchanging?

I've never been to Pinecrest so I cannot comment on the resort itself.


----------



## maggie mae (Dec 19, 2005)

*Pigeon Forge*

While at Pigeon Forge you could always take in a minor league baseball game in nearby Kodak, TN. The Tennessee Smokies are a double A franchise of the Arizona Diamondbacks and the stadium is relatively new, very fan friendly and reasonably priced for tickets. I don't know if the schedule has been released yet but you could probably find their web page with a Google search. The stadium is just off of the interstate and probably not more than 10 miles from Pigeon Forge.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 6, 2006)

Gatlinburg has an Arts and Crafts Community (1-800-565-7330) with 80 shops along an 8 mile loop road.  www.artsandcraftscommunity.com

FREE vacation guide  http://gbinfonet2.securedwebs.com/visitor/visrequest.cfm#ref=gatlinburg

See the links at the bottom of the page, too.


----------

